# "Conflict with disk emulator software"



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

i had nothin to do so i went through my old games and found star wars:Knights of the Old republic.. put it in my laptop and installed all the discs.. that all went normally i guess. when i went to play it the first time, i put the play disc in and clicked play etc. I noticed it was a bit delayed sort of when bringing up the intro titles like the company logos and stuff.. i dunno what to call 'em but you know what i mean.. however once i got playing everything was cool.. i played for a few hrs and then left it. next time i went to play, i started getting this error "Conflict with disk emulator software" whenever i clicked play on the panel that clicking the desktop shortcut brings up. so my question is.. why wont it work?
one thing i was thinking is that the game being older it wouldnt be useable with anything higher than XP which would have been the best operating system when it came out.. and on my laptop i've got Vista.. but then it worked when i first installed it so thats that idea gone. 

anyway, any help would be apreciated.. also.. if anyone knows where i can download the games disc equivolants so that i dont have to use them to play it? even just for the play disc.. thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you got any disc emulation software installed? (Things like Alcohol120, PowerISO or Daemon Tools that are used to create virtual drives)

If the anti-piracy system that is used by some games detects the disc emulator, it will prevent the game from running.

Are you using the original retail disc or a backup copy?

Instead of clicking the shortcut icon to start the game, have you tried running the exe?

Does it work in XP compatibility mode?



Hayds510 said:


> also.. if anyone knows where i can download the games disc equivolants so that i dont have to use them to play it? even just for the play disc


If the game requires the disc to be inserted, then you can't use a "disc equivalent" because you can only do this by creating an ISO and using a virtual drive, and this is blocked by the game's anti-piracy system.


----------



## Origin (Jul 13, 2008)

It's a well known bug that trying to run KOTOR on Vista causes the "Conflict with disk emulation" error, you have to contact SecuROM Support with the issue, follow the instructions here: http://www.securom.com/message.asp?m=analysis and they will email you a new .exe


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

i tried following the steps at that link provided by Origin, when i turned the computer back on and right clicked the exe icon it didnt show the option it said it would have, and instead the computer froze.. i tried twice with 2 different launching icons and still nothing. 

also, whats xp compatibility mode?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Right-click the game's shortcut icon, select Properties, click the Compatibility tab and select Windows 98 from the drop-down menu.

*Have you got any disc emulation software installed?

Are you using the original retail disc or a backup copy?*


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm using the original retail disc. 
as for emulation software i wouldnt have a clue, i havent downloaded anything like that but i'm not sure what my laptop can do.. when i first installed the game i could play it without.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

somethin odd.. i tried it on my other pc, one with XP, and it seemed to have some serious framerate problems.. very lag-like and jittery.. when i played the game on there a long time ago it was okay. so unless someone swapped its graphics card while we were all out or asleep idk how its like that now.. so if any1 knows what that is.. but anyway never mind that for now i just wanna sort it out for my laptop.


----------



## Origin (Jul 13, 2008)

Hayds510 said:


> i tried following the steps at that link provided by Origin, when i turned the computer back on and right clicked the exe icon it didnt show the option it said it would have, and instead the computer froze.. i tried twice with 2 different launching icons and still nothing.
> 
> also, whats xp compatibility mode?



I would email SecuROM support about it then, as I posted before it's a known issue with vista and KOTOR (and a lot of older games with SecuROM protection).

There are other ways to get the fixed .exe, but that can be a grey area.

Just google "SecuROM KOTOR" and you'll find nearly 8900 results, mainly about this problem.

EDIT: Link to BioWare Tech Support forum for the game, number 1 applies to you http://swforums.bioware.com/viewtopic.html?topic=434717&forum=80


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

i emailed secuROM with the analysis, i managed to get it from it eventually.. so hopefully they will send me a new .exe, i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

they still havent emailed back yet :s any idea how long it will take?


----------



## Origin (Jul 13, 2008)

They usually reply within a couple of business days, don't forget that most companies don't count weekends as business days


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Software like AnyDVD can be detected as Disc Emulation software too, make sure your antivirus is not blocking the game, and make sure you don't have a program called Thread Fire installed because that can cause issues like this.


----------



## Origin (Jul 13, 2008)

Put it this way, I run A120%, Daemon Tools, AnyDVD and Nero Virtual Drive, all legitimate up to date versions, for legitimate reasons and they have no effect on KOTOR.

As a side note, all of my games are legitimate and none of them, including the latest games have issues with "disk emulation software" messages or virtual drives.

KOTOR uses a very old version of SecuROM, any emulation or VD issues will have already been "taken care of" by emulation/VD apps, unless people are running versions of those apps that are pre 2003...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks, Origin. This kind of error is sometimes caused by virtual drive software being installed, but if you say it's a SecuRom problem, we'll concentrate on that. Thanks for posting the email advice. :smile:


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

its gotta be secuROM. from what ive read 'conflict with disk emulator software' is their middle name lol


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

well its safe to say a couple of buisness days is well over. still no email with a working .exe from secuROM maybe they dont do it anymore?


----------

